# help, please. udev cannot start hotplug [SOLVED

## cheuschober

I'm very inexperienced in debugging udev so please be gentle. It's always 'just worked'@tm before but with this new version both my old machine (keeps asking about a camera) and my new machine (see below) are showing errors. The new machine is more critical right now so here's the relevant boot error message and a couple files.

I have run dispatch-conf (etc-update) and also tried restoring an older set of udev rules which had far many more errors than this.

Kernel is 2.6.19-r5

Arch is amd64 (stable)

All suggestions are appreciated.

~c

/var/log/everything/current

```
Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:28 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:17:30 [sshd] Received signal 15; terminating.

Feb  8 14:17:31 [dhcpcd] terminating on signal 15

Feb  8 14:17:31 [ifplugd(eth0)] Exiting.

Feb  8 14:17:32 [ifplugd(eth1)] Exiting.

Feb  8 14:17:33 [metalog] Process [3801] died with signal [15]

Feb  8 14:17:33 [metalog] Process [3802] died with signal [15]

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@rosa) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #4 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 8 13:19:08 EST 2007

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Command line: root=/dev/sda3

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ffd0000 (usable)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ffd0000 - 000000007ffde000 (ACPI data)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ffde000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI NVS)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] end_pfn_map = 1048576

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] DMI present.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Number of nodes 1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000007ffd0000

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Using node hash shift of 63

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007ffd0000

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Zone PFN ranges:

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   DMA             0 ->     4096

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]     0:        0 ->      159

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]     0:      256 ->   524240

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x2008

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Processor #1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Setting APIC routing to flat

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Nosave address range: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:50000000)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PERCPU: Allocating 36416 bytes of per cpu data

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 514906

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Initializing CPU#0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Checking aperture...

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Aperture too small (32 MB)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] No AGP bridge found

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Memory: 2055512k/2096960k available (4256k kernel code, 41060k reserved, 2790k data, 360k init)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=8008965)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Freeing SMP alternatives: 40k freed

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] result 12501421

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Detected 12.501 MHz APIC timer.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Initializing CPU#1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.05 BogoMIPS (lpj=8000118)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ stepping 02

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 2 cycles, maxerr 457 cycles)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Brought up 2 CPUs

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] time.c: Using 25.000000 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET timer.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] time.c: Detected 2000.225 MHz processor.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] migration_cost=204

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 16

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: bus type pci registered

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: Using configuration type 1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Error attaching device data

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:06.0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *5

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *10

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *10

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *10

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *7

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAD] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *5

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *5

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Generic PHY: Registered new driver

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI subsystem initialized

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 19

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   IO window: e000-efff

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   MEM window: f3f00000-fbffffff

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   IO window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   MEM window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   IO window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   MEM window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   IO window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   MEM window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   IO window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   MEM window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   IO window: disabled.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   MEM window: fc000000-febfffff

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 2

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] TCP reno registered

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] fuse init (API version 7.7)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SGI XFS with ACLs, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] io scheduler noop registered

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] io scheduler deadline registered

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0374:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0374:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0378:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0375:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0377:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Marvell 88E1101: Registered new driver

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 23

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:7250 bound to 0000:00:08.0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAD] enabled at IRQ 22

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LMAD] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:7250 bound to 0000:00:09.0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] NFORCE-MCP55: chipset revision 161

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:04.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520AW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 21

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LSA0] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD400 ctl 0xD082 bmdma 0xC880 irq 21

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD000 ctl 0xCC02 bmdma 0xC888 irq 21

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] scsi0 : sata_nv

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 72303840 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] scsi1 : sata_nv

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA7, 312581808 sectors: LBA48 

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 16

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD360ADFD-00 20.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sda: 72303840 512-byte hdwr sectors (37020 MB)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sda: Write Protect is off

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sda: 72303840 512-byte hdwr sectors (37020 MB)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sda: Write Protect is off

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SP1614C  SW10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sdb: Write Protect is off

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sdb: Write Protect is off

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  sdb: sdb1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] enabled at IRQ 20

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.1[B] -> Link [LSA1] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xC482 bmdma 0xC000 irq 20

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC400 ctl 0xC082 bmdma 0xC008 irq 20

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] scsi2 : sata_nv

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA7, 312581808 sectors: LBA48 

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 16

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] scsi3 : sata_nv

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata4.00: ATA-7, max UDMA7, 312581808 sectors: LBA48 

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata4.00: ata4: dev 0 multi count 16

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SP1614C  SW10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sdc: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sdc: Write Protect is off

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sdc: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sdc: Write Protect is off

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  sdc: sdc1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SP1614C  SW10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sdd: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sdd: Write Protect is off

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sdd: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sdd: Write Protect is off

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] SCSI device sdd: drive cache: write back

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]  sdd: sdd1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdd

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 23

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 23, io mem 0xf3efac00

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 22

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUB0] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 22, io mem 0xf3efb000

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usb 2-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usb 2-7: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usb 2-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] USB Mass Storage support registered.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] input: Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-7

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] input: Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-7

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver xpad

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] drivers/usb/input/xpad.c: X-Box pad driver:v0.0.6

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] i2c /dev entries driver

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x2d00

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x2e00

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13 (Tue Nov 28 14:07:24 2006 UTC).

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 21

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.1[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 18

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ice1724: Invalid EEPROM version 1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ALSA device list:

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   #0: HDA NVidia at 0xf3ef4000 irq 21

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel]   #1: Chaintech AV-710 at 0xec00, irq 18

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] TCP cubic registered

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 10

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 17

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input2

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md: autorun ...

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md: considering sdd1 ...

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md:  adding sdd1 ...

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md:  adding sdb1 ...

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md: created md1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md: bind<sdb1>

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md: bind<sdd1>

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md: running: <sdd1><sdb1>

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md1: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0: looking at sdd1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0:   comparing sdd1(156288256) with sdd1(156288256)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0:   END

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0: 1 zones

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0: looking at sdb1

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0:   comparing sdb1(156288256) with sdd1(156288256)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0:   EQUAL

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0: FINAL 1 zones

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0: done.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0 : md_size is 312576512 blocks.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 312576512 blocks.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] md: ... autorun DONE.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Freeing unused kernel memory: 360k freed

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] EXT3 FS on dm-1, internal journal

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Filesystem "dm-3": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] XFS mounting filesystem dm-3

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ReiserFS: dm-2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ReiserFS: dm-2: using ordered data mode

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ReiserFS: dm-2: journal params: device dm-2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ReiserFS: dm-2: checking transaction log (dm-2)

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ReiserFS: dm-2: Using r5 hash to sort names

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Filesystem "dm-4": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] XFS mounting filesystem dm-4

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] Adding 1999992k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1999992k

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader-CF    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sde

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] eth1: no link during initialization.

Feb  8 14:18:14 [kernel] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

Feb  8 14:18:15 [ifplugd(eth0)] ifplugd 0.28 initializing.

Feb  8 14:18:15 [ifplugd(eth0)] Using interface eth0/00:16:17:74:96:0C with driver <forcedeth> (version: 0.57)

Feb  8 14:18:15 [ifplugd(eth0)] Using detection mode: SIOCETHTOOL

Feb  8 14:18:15 [ifplugd(eth0)] Initialization complete, link beat detected.

Feb  8 14:18:15 [ifplugd(eth0)] Executing '/etc/ifplugd/ifplugd.action eth0 up'.

Feb  8 14:18:15 [rc-scripts] WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 or net.eth1 has started.

Feb  8 14:18:16 [rc-scripts] WARNING:  sshd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 or net.eth1 has started.

Feb  8 14:18:16 [cron] (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Feb  8 14:18:16 [dhcpcd] MAC address = 00:16:17:74:96:0c

Feb  8 14:18:16 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:18:16 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:18:16 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Feb  8 14:18:16 [udevd-event] run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

Feb  8 14:18:16 [dhcpcd] verified 172.16.192.243 address is not in use

Feb  8 14:18:16 [dhcpcd] your IP address = 172.16.192.243

Feb  8 14:18:16 [ifplugd(eth0)] client:  _[32;01m*_[0m Mounting network filesystems ...

Feb  8 14:18:16 [ifplugd(eth0)] client: _[A_[72C  _[34;01m[ _[32;01mok_[34;01m ]_[0m

Feb  8 14:18:17 [ifplugd(eth0)] client:  _[32;01m*_[0m Starting sshd ...

Feb  8 14:18:17 [sshd] Server listening on :: port 22.

Feb  8 14:18:17 [sshd] error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.

Feb  8 14:18:17 [ifplugd(eth0)] client: _[A_[72C  _[34;01m[ _[32;01mok_[34;01m ]_[0m

Feb  8 14:18:17 [ifplugd(eth0)] Program executed successfully.

Feb  8 14:18:43 [sshd] Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 172.16.45.199 port 41259 ssh2

Feb  8 14:18:43 [sshd(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by root(uid=0)
```

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev-rules

```
# /etc/udev/rules/50-udev.rules:  device naming rules for udev

#

# Gentoo specific rules

#

# There are a number of modifiers that are allowed to be used in some of the

# fields.  See the udev man page for a full description of them.

#

# Try not to modify this file, if you wish to change things, create a new rule

# file that can be run before this one.

#

# console

KERNEL=="pty[pqrstuvwxyzabcdef][0123456789abcdef]", NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",   OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[pqrstuvwxyzabcdef][0123456789abcdef]", NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",   OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="vcs*",                 NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="vcsa*",                NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty",                  NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0666",   OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[0-9]",             NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[0-9][0-9]",        NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="console",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0600"

KERNEL=="ptmx",         NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0666"

# tty devices

KERNEL=="ttyS[0-9]*",   NAME="%k", SYMLINK="tts/%n", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*",   NAME="%k", SYMLINK="tts/USB%n", GROUP="tty", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="ippp0",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="isdn*"      NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="dcbri*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="ircomm*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

# all block devices

SUBSYSTEM=="block", GROUP="disk"

# cdrom symlinks and other good cdrom naming

BUS=="ide",   KERNEL=="hd[a-z]", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",   KERNEL="sr[0-9]*", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",   KERNEL="scd[a-z]", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",   KERNEL="sg[0-9]*", ACTION=="add", DRIVER=="sr", GROUP="cdrom"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*",      SYMLINK+="cdrom%e", GROUP="cdrom"

ENV{ID_CDROM_CD_RW}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="cdrw%e"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="dvd%e"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD_R}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="dvdrw%e"

# disk devices

KERNEL=="sd*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="dasd*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="ataraid*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# compaq smart array

KERNEL=="cciss*",   PROGRAM="raid-devfs.sh %k", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="ida*",      PROGRAM="raid-devfs.sh %k", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK+="%k"

# mylex

KERNEL=="rd*",      PROGRAM="raid-devfs.sh %k", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK+="%k"

# dri devices

KERNEL=="card*",   NAME="dri/card%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="nvidia*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="3dfx*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="video"

# alsa devices

SUBSYSTEM=="sound", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="controlC[0-9]*",   NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="hw[CD0-9]*",      NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="pcm[CD0-9cp]*",   NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="midiC[D0-9]*",      NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="timer",      NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="seq",         NAME="snd/%k"

# capi devices

KERNEL=="capi",      NAME="capi20", SYMLINK+="isdn/capi20", GROUP="dialout"

KERNEL=="capi*",   NAME="capi/%n", GROUP="dialout"

# cpu devices

KERNEL=="cpu[0-9]*",   NAME="cpu/%n/cpuid"

KERNEL=="msr[0-9]*",   NAME="cpu/%n/msr"

KERNEL=="microcode",   NAME="cpu/microcode"

# dm devices (ignore them)

KERNEL=="dm-[0-9]*",   OPTIONS="ignore_device"

# create a symlink named after the device map name

# note devmap_name comes with extras/multipath

#KERNEL=="dm-[0-9]*",   PROGRAM="/sbin/devmap_name %M %m", NAME="%k", SYMLINK+="%c"

KERNEL=="device-mapper",   NAME="mapper/control"

# fb devices

KERNEL=="fb[0-9]*",   NAME="fb/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="video"

# floppy devices

KERNEL=="fd[0-9]*",   NAME="floppy/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="floppy"

# i2c devices

KERNEL=="i2c-[0-9]*",   NAME="i2c/%n", SYMLINK+="%k"

# input devices

KERNEL=="mice",      NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"

KERNEL=="mouse*",   NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"

KERNEL=="event*",   NAME="input/%k", MODE="0600"

KERNEL=="js*",      NAME="input/%k", MODE="664"

KERNEL=="ts*",      NAME="input/%k", MODE="0600"

# loop devices

KERNEL=="loop[0-9]*",   NAME="loop/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="disk"

# md block devices

KERNEL=="md[0-9]*",   NAME="md/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="disk"

# aoe char devices,

SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="discover",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0220"

SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="err",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0440"

SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="interfaces",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0220"

# misc devices

KERNEL=="agpgart",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="psaux",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="rtc",      NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", MODE="0664"

KERNEL=="uinput",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="inotify",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", MODE="0666"

# netlink devices

KERNEL=="route",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="skip",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="usersock",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="fwmonitor",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="tcpdiag",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="nflog",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="xfrm",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="arpd",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="route6",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="ip6_fw",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="dnrtmsg",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="tap*",      NAME="netlink/%k"

# network devices

KERNEL=="tun",      NAME="net/%k",   MODE="0600"

# ramdisk devices

KERNEL=="ram[0-9]*",   NAME="rd/%n", SYMLINK+="%k"

# IEEE1394 (firewire) devices (must be before raw devices below)

KERNEL=="raw1394",   NAME="%k",      GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="dv1394*",   NAME="dv1394/%n",   GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="video1394*",   NAME="video1394/%n",   GROUP="video"

# raw devices

KERNEL=="raw[0-9]*",   NAME="raw/%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="ram*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# sound devices

KERNEL=="adsp",         NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="adsp[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="audio",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="audio[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="dsp",         NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="dsp[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="mixer",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="mixer[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="sequencer",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="sequencer[0-9]*",   NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

# memory devices

KERNEL=="random",   NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="urandom",   NAME="%k", MODE="0444"

KERNEL=="mem",      NAME="%k", MODE="0640"

KERNEL=="kmem",      NAME="%k", MODE="0640"

KERNEL=="port",      NAME="%k", MODE="0640"

KERNEL=="full",      NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="null",      NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="zero",      NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

# usb devices

KERNEL=="hiddev*",      NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL=="auer*",      NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL=="legousbtower*",   NAME="usb/%k", GROUP="usb"

KERNEL=="dabusb*",      NAME="usb/%k"

BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*",   NAME="usb/%k", GROUP="lp"

# v4l devices

KERNEL=="video[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/video%n", SYMLINK+="video%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="radio[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/radio%n", SYMLINK+="radio%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="vbi[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/vbi%n", SYMLINK+="vbi%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="vtx[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/vtx%n", GROUP="video"

# dvb devices

SUBSYSTEM=="dvb", PROGRAM="/bin/sh -c 'K=%k; K=$${K#dvb}; printf dvb/adapter%%i/%%s $${K%%%%.*} $${K#*.}'", NAME="%c", GROUP="video"

# Asterisk Zaptel devices

KERNEL=="zapctl",   NAME="zap/ctl"

KERNEL=="zaptimer",   NAME="zap/timer"

KERNEL=="zapchannel",   NAME="zap/channel"

KERNEL=="zappseudo",   NAME="zap/pseudo"

KERNEL=="zap[0-9]*",   NAME="zap/%n"

# pilot/palm devices

KERNEL=="pilot",   NAME="%k", GROUP="uucp"

# jaz devices

KERNEL=="jaz*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# zip devices

KERNEL=="pocketzip*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="zip*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# ls120 devices

KERNEL=="ls120",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# lp devices

KERNEL=="lp*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="irlpt",   NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="usblp",   NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="lp*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="parport*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

# tape devices

KERNEL=="ht*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="nht*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="pt*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="npt*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="st*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="nst*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="osst*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="nosst*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

# diskonkey devices

KERNEL=="diskonkey*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# rem_ide devices

KERNEL=="microdrive*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# kbd devices

KERNEL=="kbd",      NAME="%k", MODE="0664"

# Sony Vaio Jogdial sonypi device

KERNEL=="sonypi",   NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

# packet devices

KERNEL=="pktcdvd",      NAME="pktcdvd/control", GROUP="cdrw", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="pktcdvd[0-9]*",   NAME="pktcdvd/pktcdvd%n", GROUP="cdrw", MODE="0660"

# infiniband devices

KERNEL=="umad*",   NAME="infiniband/%k"

KERNEL=="issm*",   NAME="infiniband/%k"

# tpm devices

KERNEL=="tpm*",   NAME="%k", OWNER="tss", GROUP="tss", MODE="0600"

#######################################

# Persistant block device stuff - begin

#######################################

# Skip all of this if we are not adding a block device

ACTION!="add",      GOTO="persistent_end"

SUBSYSTEM!="block",   GOTO="persistent_end"

KERNEL=="ram*|loop*|fd*|nbd*",   GOTO="persistent_end"

# skip accessing removable ide devices, cause the ide drivers are horrible broken

BUS=="ide", SYSFS{removable}="1", GOTO="no_volume_id"

BUS=="ide", SYSFS{../removable}="1", GOTO="no_volume_id"

# persistent disk device links /dev/disk/

KERNEL=="hd*[!0-9]", IMPORT="/sbin/ata_id --export $tempnode"

KERNEL=="hd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/ata-$env{ID_MODEL}_$env{ID_SERIAL}"

KERNEL=="hd*[0-9]", IMPORT{parent}=="ID_*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/ata-$env{ID_MODEL}_$env{ID_SERIAL}-part%n"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", SYSFS{ieee1394_id}=="*", IMPORT="/bin/echo -e 'ID_SERIAL=$sysfs{ieee1394_id}\nID_BUS=ieee1394'"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/usb_id -x"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/scsi_id -g -x -s %p -d %N"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/scsi_id -g -x -a -s %p -d %N"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/$env{ID_BUS}-$env{ID_SERIAL}"

KERNEL=="sd*[0-9]", IMPORT{parent}=="ID_*"

KERNEL=="sd*[0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/$env{ID_BUS}-$env{ID_SERIAL}-part%n"

# Skip id for ram / loop / fd

KERNEL=="ram*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="loop*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="fd*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_TYPE}=="?*", IMPORT="/sbin/path_id %p", SYMLINK+="disk/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", IMPORT{parent}=="ID_*"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-part%n"

# volume-label/uuid

KERNEL=="*[!0-9]", SYSFS{removable}=="1", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="sr*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", IMPORT="/sbin/vol_id --export $tempnode"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", ENV{ID_FS_UUID}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-uuid/$env{ID_FS_UUID}"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", ENV{ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-label/$env{ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE}"

LABEL="no_volume_id"

LABEL="persistent_end"

#####################################

# Persistant block device stuff - end

#####################################

# usbfs-like device nodes

SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device", PROGRAM="/bin/sh -c 'K=%k; K=$${K#usbdev}; printf bus/usb/%%03i/%%03i $${K%%%%.*} $${K#*.}'", NAME="%c", MODE="0644"

# be backward compatible for a while with the /etc/dev.d and /etc/hotplug.d/ systems

# run /etc/hotplug.d/ stuff only if we came from a hotplug event, not for udevstart

ENV{UDEVD_EVENT}=="1", RUN+="/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

# always run /etc/dev.d/ stuff for now.

RUN+="/sbin/udev_run_devd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

# debugging monitor

RUN+="socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor"
```

[*]]Last edited by cheuschober on Sat Feb 10, 2007 4:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## no_hope

Hm, I don't have /sbin/udev_run*. udev was updated recently; perhaps you forgot to run etc-update?

----------

## cheuschober

 *no_hope wrote:*   

> Hm, I don't have /sbin/udev_run*. udev was updated recently; perhaps you forgot to run etc-update?

 

see below

 *cheuschober wrote:*   

> ...I have run dispatch-conf (etc-update) and also tried restoring an older set of udev rules which had far many more errors than this...

 

----------

## cheuschober

Solved it. Looks like the new udev issues a 50-xxxx rule that looks for these scripts in /sbin when they're really found in /lib/udev/.

----------

## sr66

Can you explain how you actually fixed this?

----------

## cajzell

 *sr66 wrote:*   

> Can you explain how you actually fixed this?

 

I think he probably uncommented the last line in this segment  in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules from

```
# be backward compatible for a while with the /etc/dev.d and /etc/hotplug.d/ systems

# run /etc/hotplug.d/ stuff only if we came from a hotplug event, not for udevstart

#ENV{UDEVD_EVENT}=="1", RUN+="udev_run_hotplugd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

```

to 

```
# be backward compatible for a while with the /etc/dev.d and /etc/hotplug.d/ systems

# run /etc/hotplug.d/ stuff only if we came from a hotplug event, not for udevstart

ENV{UDEVD_EVENT}=="1", RUN+="udev_run_hotplugd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

```

This worked fine for me, now everything starts as before.

Though I am a bit worried, Idon't like the "backwards compatible" line, maybe means this will be removed later on, or that there is some better way of accomplishing all this, ivman or whatever...

----------

## giblackjack

um... I'm having the same problems as listed in this post, and when I checked the config file, it already had that line uncommented.  I tried editing the line so that it points to "/lib/udev/udev_run_hotplug" and "devd" respectively, but received warnings when I did that stating (from /var/log/syslog)

```
Feb 28 22:23:46 AllYourBase udevd[1093]: add_to_rules: invalid KERNEL operation

Feb 28 22:23:46 AllYourBase udevd[1093]: add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:37'

Feb 28 22:23:46 AllYourBase udevd[1093]: add_to_rules: invalid KERNEL operation

Feb 28 22:23:46 AllYourBase udevd[1093]: add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:38'

Feb 28 22:23:46 AllYourBase udevd[1093]: add_to_rules: invalid KERNEL operation

Feb 28 22:23:46 AllYourBase udevd[1093]: add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:39'

Feb 28 22:23:46 AllYourBase udevd[1093]: lookup_user: specified user 'tss' unknown

Feb 28 22:23:46 AllYourBase udevd[1093]: lookup_group: specified group 'tss' unknown

Feb 28 22:23:46 AllYourBase udevd[1093]: add_to_rules: do not reference parent sysfs directories directly, that may break with a future kernel, please fix it in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:259
```

Anyway, here's the 50-udev.rules file from my computer.  The only lines I edited are the last two, and I have a backup of the original just in case....

```
# /etc/udev/rules/50-udev.rules:  device naming rules for udev

#

# Gentoo specific rules

#

# There are a number of modifiers that are allowed to be used in some of the

# fields.  See the udev man page for a full description of them.

#

# Try not to modify this file, if you wish to change things, create a new rule

# file that can be run before this one.

#

# console

KERNEL=="pty[pqrstuvwxyzabcdef][0123456789abcdef]", NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",   OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[pqrstuvwxyzabcdef][0123456789abcdef]", NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",   OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="vcs*",                 NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="vcsa*",                NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty",                  NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0666",   OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[0-9]",             NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[0-9][0-9]",        NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",         OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="console",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0600"

KERNEL=="ptmx",         NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0666"

# tty devices

KERNEL=="ttyS[0-9]*",   NAME="%k", SYMLINK="tts/%n", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*",   NAME="%k", SYMLINK="tts/USB%n", GROUP="tty", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="ippp0",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="isdn*"      NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="dcbri*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="ircomm*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

# all block devices

SUBSYSTEM=="block", GROUP="disk"

# cdrom symlinks and other good cdrom naming

BUS=="ide",   KERNEL=="hd[a-z]", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",   KERNEL="sr[0-9]*", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",   KERNEL="scd[a-z]", ACTION=="add", IMPORT="/sbin/cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

BUS=="scsi",   KERNEL="sg[0-9]*", ACTION=="add", DRIVER=="sr", GROUP="cdrom"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*",      SYMLINK+="cdrom%e", GROUP="cdrom"

ENV{ID_CDROM_CD_RW}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="cdrw%e"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="dvd%e"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD_R}=="?*",   SYMLINK+="dvdrw%e"

# disk devices

KERNEL=="sd*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="dasd*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="ataraid*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# compaq smart array

KERNEL=="cciss*",   PROGRAM="raid-devfs.sh %k", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="ida*",      PROGRAM="raid-devfs.sh %k", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK+="%k"

# mylex

KERNEL=="rd*",      PROGRAM="raid-devfs.sh %k", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK+="%k"

# dri devices

KERNEL=="card*",   NAME="dri/card%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="nvidia*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="3dfx*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="video"

# alsa devices

SUBSYSTEM=="sound", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="controlC[0-9]*",   NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="hw[CD0-9]*",      NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="pcm[CD0-9cp]*",   NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="midiC[D0-9]*",      NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="timer",      NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL=="seq",         NAME="snd/%k"

# capi devices

KERNEL=="capi",      NAME="capi20", SYMLINK+="isdn/capi20", GROUP="dialout"

KERNEL=="capi*",   NAME="capi/%n", GROUP="dialout"

# cpu devices

KERNEL=="cpu[0-9]*",   NAME="cpu/%n/cpuid"

KERNEL=="msr[0-9]*",   NAME="cpu/%n/msr"

KERNEL=="microcode",   NAME="cpu/microcode"

# dm devices (ignore them)

KERNEL=="dm-[0-9]*",   OPTIONS="ignore_device"

# create a symlink named after the device map name

# note devmap_name comes with extras/multipath

#KERNEL=="dm-[0-9]*",   PROGRAM="/sbin/devmap_name %M %m", NAME="%k", SYMLINK+="%c"

KERNEL=="device-mapper",   NAME="mapper/control"

# fb devices

KERNEL=="fb[0-9]*",   NAME="fb/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="video"

# floppy devices

KERNEL=="fd[0-9]*",   NAME="floppy/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="floppy"

# i2c devices

KERNEL=="i2c-[0-9]*",   NAME="i2c/%n", SYMLINK+="%k"

# input devices

KERNEL=="mice",      NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"

KERNEL=="mouse*",   NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"

KERNEL=="event*",   NAME="input/%k", MODE="0600"

KERNEL=="js*",      NAME="input/%k", MODE="664"

KERNEL=="ts*",      NAME="input/%k", MODE="0600"

# loop devices

KERNEL=="loop[0-9]*",   NAME="loop/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="disk"

# md block devices

KERNEL=="md[0-9]*",   NAME="md/%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="disk"

# aoe char devices,

SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="discover",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0220"

SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="err",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0440"

SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="interfaces",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0220"

# misc devices

KERNEL=="agpgart",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="psaux",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="rtc",      NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", MODE="0664"

KERNEL=="uinput",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k"

KERNEL=="inotify",   NAME="misc/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", MODE="0666"

# netlink devices

KERNEL=="route",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="skip",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="usersock",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="fwmonitor",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="tcpdiag",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="nflog",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="xfrm",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="arpd",      NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="route6",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="ip6_fw",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="dnrtmsg",   NAME="netlink/%k"

KERNEL=="tap*",      NAME="netlink/%k"

# network devices

KERNEL=="tun",      NAME="net/%k",   MODE="0600"

# ramdisk devices

KERNEL=="ram[0-9]*",   NAME="rd/%n", SYMLINK+="%k"

# IEEE1394 (firewire) devices (must be before raw devices below)

KERNEL=="raw1394",   NAME="%k",      GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="dv1394*",   NAME="dv1394/%n",   GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="video1394*",   NAME="video1394/%n",   GROUP="video"

# raw devices

KERNEL=="raw[0-9]*",   NAME="raw/%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="ram*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# sound devices

KERNEL=="adsp",         NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="adsp[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="audio",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="audio[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="dsp",         NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="dsp[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="mixer",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="mixer[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="sequencer",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="sequencer[0-9]*",   NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

# memory devices

KERNEL=="random",   NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="urandom",   NAME="%k", MODE="0444"

KERNEL=="mem",      NAME="%k", MODE="0640"

KERNEL=="kmem",      NAME="%k", MODE="0640"

KERNEL=="port",      NAME="%k", MODE="0640"

KERNEL=="full",      NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="null",      NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

KERNEL=="zero",      NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

# usb devices

KERNEL=="hiddev*",      NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL=="auer*",      NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL=="legousbtower*",   NAME="usb/%k", GROUP="usb"

KERNEL=="dabusb*",      NAME="usb/%k"

BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*",   NAME="usb/%k", GROUP="lp"

# v4l devices

KERNEL=="video[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/video%n", SYMLINK+="video%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="radio[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/radio%n", SYMLINK+="radio%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="vbi[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/vbi%n", SYMLINK+="vbi%n", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="vtx[0-9]*",   NAME="v4l/vtx%n", GROUP="video"

# dvb devices

SUBSYSTEM=="dvb", PROGRAM="/bin/sh -c 'K=%k; K=$${K#dvb}; printf dvb/adapter%%i/%%s $${K%%%%.*} $${K#*.}'", NAME="%c", GROUP="video"

# Asterisk Zaptel devices

KERNEL=="zapctl",   NAME="zap/ctl"

KERNEL=="zaptimer",   NAME="zap/timer"

KERNEL=="zapchannel",   NAME="zap/channel"

KERNEL=="zappseudo",   NAME="zap/pseudo"

KERNEL=="zap[0-9]*",   NAME="zap/%n"

# pilot/palm devices

KERNEL=="pilot",   NAME="%k", GROUP="uucp"

# jaz devices

KERNEL=="jaz*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# zip devices

KERNEL=="pocketzip*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="zip*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# ls120 devices

KERNEL=="ls120",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# lp devices

KERNEL=="lp*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="irlpt",   NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="usblp",   NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="lp*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="parport*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

# tape devices

KERNEL=="ht*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="nht*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="pt*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="npt*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="st*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="nst*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="osst*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

KERNEL=="nosst*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="tape"

# diskonkey devices

KERNEL=="diskonkey*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# rem_ide devices

KERNEL=="microdrive*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

# kbd devices

KERNEL=="kbd",      NAME="%k", MODE="0664"

# Sony Vaio Jogdial sonypi device

KERNEL=="sonypi",   NAME="%k", MODE="0666"

# packet devices

KERNEL=="pktcdvd",      NAME="pktcdvd/control", GROUP="cdrw", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="pktcdvd[0-9]*",   NAME="pktcdvd/pktcdvd%n", GROUP="cdrw", MODE="0660"

# infiniband devices

KERNEL=="umad*",   NAME="infiniband/%k"

KERNEL=="issm*",   NAME="infiniband/%k"

# tpm devices

KERNEL=="tpm*",   NAME="%k", OWNER="tss", GROUP="tss", MODE="0600"

#######################################

# Persistant block device stuff - begin

#######################################

# Skip all of this if we are not adding a block device

ACTION!="add",      GOTO="persistent_end"

SUBSYSTEM!="block",   GOTO="persistent_end"

KERNEL=="ram*|loop*|fd*|nbd*",   GOTO="persistent_end"

# skip accessing removable ide devices, cause the ide drivers are horrible broken

BUS=="ide", SYSFS{removable}="1", GOTO="no_volume_id"

BUS=="ide", SYSFS{../removable}="1", GOTO="no_volume_id"

# persistent disk device links /dev/disk/

KERNEL=="hd*[!0-9]", IMPORT="/sbin/ata_id --export $tempnode"

KERNEL=="hd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/ata-$env{ID_MODEL}_$env{ID_SERIAL}"

KERNEL=="hd*[0-9]", IMPORT{parent}=="ID_*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/ata-$env{ID_MODEL}_$env{ID_SERIAL}-part%n"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", SYSFS{ieee1394_id}=="*", IMPORT="/bin/echo -e 'ID_SERIAL=$sysfs{ieee1394_id}\nID_BUS=ieee1394'"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/usb_id -x"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/scsi_id -g -x -s %p -d %N"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/scsi_id -g -x -a -s %p -d %N"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/$env{ID_BUS}-$env{ID_SERIAL}"

KERNEL=="sd*[0-9]", IMPORT{parent}=="ID_*"

KERNEL=="sd*[0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/$env{ID_BUS}-$env{ID_SERIAL}-part%n"

# Skip id for ram / loop / fd

KERNEL=="ram*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="loop*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="fd*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_TYPE}=="?*", IMPORT="/sbin/path_id %p", SYMLINK+="disk/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", IMPORT{parent}=="ID_*"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-part%n"

# volume-label/uuid

KERNEL=="*[!0-9]", SYSFS{removable}=="1", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="sr*", GOTO="no_volume_id"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", IMPORT="/sbin/vol_id --export $tempnode"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", ENV{ID_FS_UUID}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-uuid/$env{ID_FS_UUID}"

KERNEL=="*[0-9]", ENV{ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-label/$env{ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE}"

LABEL="no_volume_id"

LABEL="persistent_end"

#####################################

# Persistant block device stuff - end

#####################################

# usbfs-like device nodes

SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device", PROGRAM="/bin/sh -c 'K=%k; K=$${K#usbdev}; printf bus/usb/%%03i/%%03i $${K%%%%.*} $${K#*.}'", NAME="%c", MODE="0644"

# be backward compatible for a while with the /etc/dev.d and /etc/hotplug.d/ systems

# run /etc/hotplug.d/ stuff only if we came from a hotplug event, not for udevstart

ENV{UDEVD_EVENT}=="1", RUN+="/lib/udev/udev_run_hotplugd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

# always run /etc/dev.d/ stuff for now.

RUN+="/lib/udev/udev_run_devd $env{SUBSYSTEM}"

# debugging monitor

RUN+="socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor"

```

----------

## desultory

Try reinstalling udev and updating the configuration files.

----------

